# ارجو المساعده في تحويل من 12v الى 220v3000w



## abo sager (11 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخواني الاعزاء ,,,

اشتريت جهاز inverter من 12v الى 220v بقوة 3000w وعندما قمت بتوصيلة في بطارية السياره اشتغلت 100%

ولكن مجرد توصيلي لجهاز مكنسة 220vبقدر 1800w المكنسة لم تعمل !!!

السبب من وجهة نظري البسيطة في علم الكهرباء ان الامبير قليل جدا !


والحل هو زيادة الانبيرات يني نزيد البطاريات في السياره  

والسؤال :


هل عند زيادتي للبطاريات وتوصلها على التوازي + مع + و - مع -

الفولت 12 زي ماهو راح يضل 

والامبير راح يزيد

ولكن هل راح يئثر على السياره بشي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وكم ساعه ممكن استخدم المكنسة الموصلة في البطارية وكم ساعه تحتاج الى شحن البطاريات في حال استخدمتها فترة طويلة !!!

تحياتي لكم:31:


----------



## abo sager (11 يناير 2012)

ممكن رد لو سمحتوووو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## abo sager (14 يناير 2012)

يارب المساعده


----------



## <نمر> (14 يناير 2012)

بطارية السيارة تعطي امبير يصل لاكثر من 500 امبير و استعراض مواصفات البطارية و شوف cold crank current 

فلو حسبنا 500 * 12 = 6000 وات 

فالمفروض انها كافية على الاقل لفترة بسيطه 



من قيمة AH تعرف كم ممكن تستمر البطارية في التشغيل 

فمثلا بطارية 60 AH ممكن تستمر في اعطى 60 امبير لمدة ساعة 
او ممكن 10 امبير لمدة 6 ساعات 
او 300 امبير لمدة 0.2 ساعة 


بعض اجهزة التحويل DC الى AC فيها نظام تفصل اذا تعدى الحمل قدرة الجهاز 

فتاكد ان السبب ليس هو نظام الامان .... اقراء دليل مستخدام الجهاز 

اما لماذا هناك حسب اعلى مع ان المكنسة فقط 1800 وات فتاكد من نوع محرك المكنسه فبعض محركات ( الحثية خصوصا ) تتطلب تيار تدوير ابتدائي اعلى بكثير من قيمة تيار التشغيل


----------



## abo sager (15 يناير 2012)

<نمر> قال:


> بطارية السيارة تعطي امبير يصل لاكثر من 500 امبير و استعراض مواصفات البطارية و شوف cold crank current
> 
> فلو حسبنا 500 * 12 = 6000 وات
> 
> ...




اخي العزيز

هذه بعض العمليات للحصول على الـ watt, volts & amps


The relationship between the 3 looks like this:

Watts = Volts x Amps

or 
Volts = Amps / Watts

or 

Amps = Watts / Volts

الخلاصه

انا اريد استخدام 3000 w فهذا يعني انني احتاج كم امبير لاشغل 3000W في 220v : 

فحسب العمليات والقوانين الحسبه كالتالي :

Amps = Watts / Volts

Amps = 3000W / 12V

250Amp=3000W/12V

يعني احتاج الى 250 امبير لكي اشغل الـ 3000 w لــ 220V

هل حسبتي صحيحه اخي العزيز؟؟

اذا كانت صحيحه فانا البطارية اللي جربت اشغل عليها المكنستين والبطاريتين كانو تقريبا 60 امبير فقط !!!

تحياتي


----------

